# اريد المساعدة من اى مهندس يعمل بمجال التاكل



## habloon (28 فبراير 2007)

اخوكم محمد مهندس فلزات خريج 2006 (بترول السويس):14: ومشروع التخرج بتاعى عن حماية خطوط الانابيب من التاكل.....:15: 
ولحد دلوقتى لسه مفيش شغل وعايز ابدا الشغل فى مجال التاكل بس مش عارف ابدا ازاى وادور فين وسالت كتير بس واضح ان المجال فى مصر فرصة الشغل فيه محدودة جدا 
فياريت لو اى مهندس شغال فى مجال التاكل يدلنا على الطريق الصح


----------



## islamiccastel (2 مارس 2007)

على فكرة
انا خليفتك فى الموضوع ده
لو عايز تنصحنى اتفضل


----------



## Yousef Al Yousef (12 يناير 2016)

islamiccastel قال:


> على فكرة
> انا خليفتك فى الموضوع ده
> لو عايز تنصحنى اتفضل


اختصاص مهم جدا" في الصناعة النفطية وهو أحد تخصصات الهندسة الكيميائية و تطلب الشركات كثير بمسمى Corrosion Engineer Or Technical Integration Engineer


----------



## tifaonline (15 أبريل 2016)

You can find this Job as Corrosion Engineer in the Petroleum companies in Egypt.


----------

